# hallo zusammen



## ruhrpottpower2002 (26 Mai 2008)

lob an alle admins und posters hier!!

wünsche allen und mir viel spass hier


----------



## celebonix (26 Mai 2008)

ich schließ mich mal einfach an und wünsche nen schönen Tag!
Bin ganz frisch hier, auch wenn schon seit 10 Tagen registriert  muss mich erst mal umschauen, was es alles schönes gibt!


----------



## Katzun (26 Mai 2008)

hallo euch beiden,

fühlt euch herzlich willkommen, wünsche euch viel spaß und hoffe bald mal was von euch zu lesen/sehen.

grüße,
katzun


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2008)

Danke für das Lob von Euren Seiten,

und hoffe wir sehen uns hier noch öfters 

Liebe Grüße, herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß an Board,

Muli


----------



## maierchen (26 Mai 2008)

Schönen Dank!
Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier, freue mich über zwei neue (hoffentlich aktive) Leutchen!:thumbup:


----------



## mjw (26 Mai 2008)

Hi,
herzlich WILLKOMMEN und vielen Dank für die Blumen. Da das wichtigste schon geschrieben ist kann ich euch nur noch viel Spass wünschen - ich freue mich aber auch in Zukunft von euch zu lesen.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr beide.

Ich mache es kurz. Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns.:thumbup:

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mark lutz (27 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen ihr beiden viel spass beim stöbern


----------

